# How much money do you have?



## Abdelogu (Apr 1, 2009)

I have only 20millions on my bank if i add money on the ground ill have 33miliions i am poor 
x.x


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 1, 2009)

If I add up my AC Gamecube Account, my AC Wild World Account and my AC: Let's Go to the City Account, I have over 334.000.000 Bells.


----------



## Abdelogu (Apr 1, 2009)

Holly *censored.2.0* can i have some money i am poor :'(  please...
not today tho


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 1, 2009)

in my bank account I have around 96 million


----------



## Abdelogu (Apr 1, 2009)

wow you are rich too how do you do it


----------



## Hal (Apr 1, 2009)

I Have a Couple Millions.


----------



## Cheese (Apr 1, 2009)

200k THANKS TO SARAH!
I never owned over 500k


----------



## Jarrrad (Apr 1, 2009)

Removed


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 1, 2009)

Hal said:
			
		

> I Have a Couple Millions.


^^ this ^^
but im getting more and more x]


----------



## Abdelogu (Apr 1, 2009)

oh well its probably because you restarted or be stealed alot of times or i know its gonna be boering to name them all anyways....


----------



## Jarrrad (Apr 1, 2009)

64432534q51451435134 bellshttp://www.youtube.com/v/Ssh71hePR8Q&autoplay=1


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 1, 2009)

i have like 12 million >_>
not hacked though...


----------



## Majora (Apr 3, 2009)

Ihave around 3 Million.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 3, 2009)

all of it


----------



## Nightray (Apr 3, 2009)

Hal said:
			
		

> I Have a Couple Millions.


^^ This ^^ maybe more


----------



## darobotkid (Apr 5, 2009)

i have around 60 - 70 million =I 

not sure... (probably more towards 60)


----------



## Abdelogu (Apr 5, 2009)

lucky


----------



## IceZtar (Apr 5, 2009)

I have... 100 000
Use to have 1 mil but spent it on a windmill XP .


----------



## Princess (Apr 5, 2009)

i spent 2 much i have like at least 2 mil left lmao.


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 5, 2009)

10 mil and where is Ronald McDonald coming from??! Can anyone else here it?


----------



## tazaza (Apr 5, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> 10 mil and where is Ronald McDonald coming from??! Can anyone else here it?


yer i heard it 

i used to have 1.8 mil but spent it all


----------



## evilpancakes (Apr 5, 2009)

I have 0, just made a bunch of bell trees


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have about 9.9 million


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 6, 2009)

I've got 1.3 million bells in my City Folk account, 10 million on Wild World, and I can't remember how much I have in the Original AC.


----------



## chloeedgar (Apr 6, 2009)

only like 10 million


----------



## Kyle (Apr 6, 2009)

ONE KAZILLIONMAJILLIONFAFILLION DOLLARS!


----------



## blueturbo (Apr 6, 2009)

Abdelogu said:
			
		

> I have only 20millions on my bank if i add money on the ground ill have 33miliions i am poor
> x.x


What are you complaining about? I only have about 10k now and thats ac ww and cf added together.


----------



## solarshadow (Apr 6, 2009)

I've only got 500k, but that's because I've been donating to the town fund and spending it on 5x points sales. But then I only had about 2mil before that...


----------



## Natalie27 (Apr 7, 2009)

afew k's but im getting more on bunny day


----------



## Suaure (Apr 7, 2009)

2m left.


----------



## mohawkien (Apr 7, 2009)

I have 13.5 million


----------



## djman900 (Apr 7, 2009)

i hav 1.3mill i put no effort in accf


----------



## Kiley (Apr 7, 2009)

around 2mil


----------



## smasher (Apr 7, 2009)

Currently I bought a HUGE load of items.
I got nothing.


----------



## JJH (Apr 7, 2009)

Meh, only about $80 right now. I thought I had more money than that, but apparently not...


----------



## Placktor (Apr 7, 2009)

6mill


----------



## Banana Pie (Apr 7, 2009)

i have like 100 mill

im like so brokee


----------



## blueturbo (Apr 7, 2009)

Banana Pie said:
			
		

> i have like 100 mill
> 
> im like so brokee


What? You're poor? Why does everyone say that :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Banana Pie (Apr 7, 2009)

well its true... xxx


----------



## Spaghettionatree (Apr 7, 2009)

i got about 89mil and ill saving up alot of money so im prepared


----------



## blueturbo (Apr 7, 2009)

Banana Pie said:
			
		

> well its true... xxx


100mil is not poor! Get that in your head!


----------



## Banana Pie (Apr 7, 2009)

i am soooo pooor!!!!

im poor but realli cool lol


----------



## blueturbo (Apr 7, 2009)

Banana Pie said:
			
		

> i am soooo pooor!!!!
> 
> im poor but realli cool lol


I can't take this any more! I have 100k! That is poor! 100 mil is rich!


----------



## solarshadow (Apr 7, 2009)

your quite stupid if you have 100mil and think you're poor.


----------



## blueturbo (Apr 7, 2009)

solarshadow said:
			
		

> your quite stupid if you have 100mil and think you're poor.


Finally. Someone to back me up. Thanks Shad


----------



## bud (Apr 7, 2009)

blueturbo said:
			
		

> solarshadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol then what does that make me? i only have about 580K XD


----------



## blueturbo (Apr 7, 2009)

bud said:
			
		

> blueturbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm... dunno


----------



## Placktor (Apr 7, 2009)

bud said:
			
		

> blueturbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hobo


----------



## rebma girl (Apr 7, 2009)

I am so poor! I have abig fat 0


----------



## Bubba2020 (Apr 7, 2009)

3 milion


----------



## Kimmi2 (Apr 7, 2009)

i have SOOOOOO much money i have my town covered in it. (2billion)


----------



## FlowerPunch (Apr 7, 2009)

I have only 200k..im so poor compaired to you guys.


----------



## mikko0915 (Apr 8, 2009)

I have over 3 million bells and I am willing to pay anyone who has a Hero's Cap and Clothes.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 8, 2009)

umm.. not a lot.. xD

*coughlessthan500kcough* xD


----------



## JOMS MOM (Apr 10, 2009)

8 million


----------



## fitzy (May 9, 2009)

Over 16mil.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (May 9, 2009)

some..

2-6 millions... i think... =/


----------



## Fontana (May 9, 2009)

blueturbo said:
			
		

> Banana Pie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do realise he's just playing around with you, blue turbo


----------



## Josh (May 9, 2009)

about 5.2m


----------



## DirtyD (May 9, 2009)

around 85 million


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

4mil..


----------



## FITZEH (May 9, 2009)

Ray_lofstad said:
			
		

> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too!  :veryhappy:


----------



## Conor (May 9, 2009)

100K now


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 10, 2009)

113,000,000 Bells and going up.


----------



## rebma girl (May 10, 2009)

I have hmmm lets see um wow! 16,783!!!!!


----------



## DevilGopher (May 10, 2009)

only around 1.5 mil, but thanks to tbt ill soon be over 10 mil =D


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

AN AMAZING.... 100k


----------



## Pear (May 10, 2009)

60k because I'm a compulsive shopper.


----------



## Calum (May 10, 2009)

About 3.5 million, how are some people so rich??? If anyone reading this is a hacker, please PM me!!!


----------



## shes_a_gamer (May 10, 2009)

9 mil and some change..


----------



## Conor (May 10, 2009)

5.5m now


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

Wow alot of people are rich :O.

@Calum Your not allowed to talk about Hackers on the bell tree and I don't think there are many.


----------



## Majora (May 10, 2009)

Exactly 2.950.000 Bells.
Not that much but Ihave ultra rare items!


----------



## Paladin Nath (May 10, 2009)

my sitser has 7million


----------



## Phoenix Days (May 10, 2009)

right now in the bank i have almost four million.


----------



## Princess (May 10, 2009)

i checked like right now..lol only 1 mil.


----------



## Majora (May 15, 2009)

Whoa,so rich.


----------



## Sinep1 (May 15, 2009)

Hal said:
			
		

> I Have a Couple Millions.


^^this


----------



## Phil (May 15, 2009)

Ray_lofstad said:
			
		

> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup that


----------



## alexandraa (May 15, 2009)

about 12 million.


----------



## IceZtar (May 16, 2009)

I only have 100 000 now because turnips lost me sooo much and no one posted their turnip prices in my desperate time and when I was going to sell them for 88 bells Nook closed :'( . Then Kalinn closed her gate, so that's why I haven't been on for a whole week!


----------



## Rene (May 16, 2009)

i got around 14 mil now but i've made a deal so i'm getting another 25m any time soon :')


----------



## FITZEH (May 16, 2009)

5million


----------



## Majora (May 16, 2009)

now 1.150.000 Bells


----------



## Shade (May 16, 2009)

0!


----------



## Krazy Karl (May 16, 2009)

I have 34M


----------



## -Aaron (May 16, 2009)

About 2-3 Million.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 16, 2009)

6 mil.


----------

